# RIP Wilson...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

just found out today from his wife that my new friend Wilson (the guy whom I was helping to sell off his 210g reef system) passed away from his Stage 4 terminal cancer at 5:55pm Saturday, March 25th. We had prayed and hoped he could recover but at least now he is no longer in pain. RIP my friend.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry to heat that Anthony. Thoughts go out to his wife and family.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

It's aweful to lose a friend. Sorry for your loss


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

my condolences Anthony.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Wilson and his family's loss. Cancer sucks but Wilson is no longer suffering.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear this sad news my friend.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually didn't know Wilson until Theo (Stratos) contacted me about helping to sell his reef system, but since then we've gone over to visit several times and got to know his wife & kids as well. Irene has suggested we schedule playdates with the twins (after a while) to give Rose a break and to help distract the kids for a while. Maybe take them pony riding with my girls. Wilson was a gentle soul and I feel bad for his kids especially.

Anthony


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Wilson.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear. RIP


----------

